# Toilet Mod...must Do!



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Who will be the first to do this mod? Save a tree! A bunch of trees!

Wash-O-Wipe

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

pretty interesting

Don


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Who will be the first to do this mod? Save a tree! A bunch of trees!
> 
> Wash-O-Wipe
> 
> Randy


Let us know how it works out Randy. Especially in that cold-weather camping.

I can hear it now - something like a loon caught in a wringer - then a head popping through the bathroom roof vent...

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL! Click on User Opinions and see what Hitu Z from San Diego had to say...

TMI!!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hmmm....Wouldn't save a tree since I would need twice as much in paper towels than tp just to dry my *** before pulling up my pants.

Scott


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

In Asia, these Bedays are big. Believe me when I say, they will definetely give you a rude awakening if you are not expecting it. Never purposely tried it, but there's gotta be something good with it, they are installed in most of the 'upscale' toilets in Asian countries I've been to.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just need to install the Quickie Flush directly under the stool, then connect it to the flusher - flush and rinse all in one move.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Just need to install the Quickie Flush directly under the stool, then connect it to the flusher - flush and rinse all in one move.


If the Quickie Flush is as strong as I've heard, it might even be able to bore in far enough to rinse your mouth after you've brushed your teeth


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

The debate is on! What is better, the direct spray of the Quickie Wash or the soothing spray of the Tornado???

Walter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Just need to install the Quickie Flush directly under the stool, then connect it to the flusher - flush and rinse all in one move.


Make sure you hook up the quickie flush to the hot water instead of the cold water









Thor


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Interesting device... I bet they are popular in Europe.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> The debate is on! What is better, the direct spray of the Quickie Wash or the soothing spray of the Tornado???
> 
> Walter


Well, my Tornado vibrates the whole camper while its spinning . . . oh my!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I nthink I'll pass!









That is not on my list of mods.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It offers a Risk Free...try if for 30 Days if not happy return it.....

I would want to make sure I didn't get a returned one!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't have a large enough black tank to hold all the water it'd take to clean my backside!









Mark


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

The good: less TP









The bad: more water use









The ugly: "honey, there's no more water in the fresh tank..." & since the TP was left at home: "honey, can I read your novel for a sec?"


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

After my 2 year old got ahold of that flush lever, the water will be dripping from the ceiling...


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

wow...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Very funny replies. You guys crack me up.

Randy


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i think I'll stick to old fashioned TP. hasn't let me down yet.

scott


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Hmmm....Wouldn't save a tree since I would need twice as much in paper towels than tp just to dry my *** before pulling up my pants.
> 
> Scott










nice one!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that's combining a bidet with a toilet. Personally, I don't think I want my a** sprayed with ice-cold water.







Personally, I agree with Scott.....think I'd use up more trees drying my a** than wiping it!!








Ya'll try it out in 20 degree weather and let me know how you like it!!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Ya'll try it out in 20 degree weather and let me know how you like it!!


That just gave me an idea for an ice cube maker


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I think that's combining a bidet with a toilet. Personally, I don't think I want my a** sprayed with ice-cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the better quality ones heat the water and also blow dry...









MaeJae


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Let us know how it works out Randy. Especially in that cold-weather camping.

I can hear it now - something like a loon caught in a wringer - then a head popping through the bathroom roof vent...

Sluggo
[/quote]








A BIG 10-4 on that one


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

There was a recall on the Asian ones a couple of weeks ago....the high end ones, with air, powder, vibrations,etc. seems there was an electrical problem that was causing fires in the units. I could think of a lot of things......was it a ring of fire?? The "Johnny" Cash song.
david


----------

